# cherche webcam pour powerbook G4



## super-paul0 (4 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous
Je cherche une webcam qui puisse se fixer sans problème sur l'écran de mon powerbook G4.
Quelqu'un peut-il me recommander un matériel ?
Merci


----------



## krigepouh (5 Mars 2006)

Oui celle-ci


----------



## super-paul0 (5 Mars 2006)

trop cher pour moi... d'autres idées ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas si elle se fixe aussi.

Sinon celle-ci mais je crois pas qu'elle se fixe non plus, l'offre webcam sur mac est assez minable.


----------



## kertruc (5 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai une Quickam pro 4000.
Ça marche bien.


----------



## Ours-Prod (6 Mars 2006)

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo. Entre hésiter entre une logitec qu'on va payer dans les 60-80 euros. Car c'est toujours plus chère sur mac.
Mais par contre, l'isight offre une qualité d'image nettement supérieure à toutes les webcam en usb.
De plus elle est compatible avec ichat, imovies, iweb et j'en passe.

Mieux vaut attendre et mettre quelques sous de côté pour se l'offrir un jour.

Pour ma part à la maison comme au boulot, j'en suis très satisfait


----------



## kertruc (6 Mars 2006)

Ours-Prod a dit:
			
		

> De plus elle est compatible avec ichat, imovies, iweb et j'en passe.



Avec iChatUSB (10$) la mienne aussi !


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mars 2006)

Il n'y pas tant de modele que ca


----------



## Aerochris (7 Mars 2006)

Salut, étant dans le même cas que toi je me suis rabattus sur une Génius siffle: ) que tu pourras trouver ici :

http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9590861&search=genius


Elle se fixe tres bien sur mon ibook sans laisser de marque, pour MSN ca suffit, mais par contre pour les visioconférence avec iChat tu peus oublier.

Christopher


----------



## esv^^ (20 Juin 2012)

A mon tour j'en cherche une; le fil étant vieux, tout les liens sont périmés...
Quelqu'un aurait une piste ou mieux, une à me vendre? 
Merci de vos conseils!


----------



## melaure (20 Juin 2012)

Il y a de temps en temps des iSight dans les annonces de MacGé, des autres sites Macs, sur le boncoin, Ebay, etc ...

Faut chercher un peu 


P.S. : la mienne n'est pas à vendre, c'est même collector


----------



## Fadasse (20 Juin 2012)

Ce lien fonctionne

Perso j'ai un ancien modèle de cette même marque qui fonctionne très très bien sur mon PB G4.


----------



## esv^^ (22 Juin 2012)

OK, Merci du liens et de vos conseils; 60$, je vais m'abstenir... J'ai 18&#8364; à la Fnac!


----------



## Fadasse (23 Juin 2012)

En cherchant tu dois pouvoir la trouver en France, ou au moins en Europe, pour abaisser les frais de port. J'ai eu la mienne chez MacWay en 2008.


----------



## esv^^ (23 Juin 2012)

Ok, je regarde; Merci!


----------



## Yuls (14 Juillet 2012)

Pour mon Powerbook G4 1,25 de 2003, j'avais une webcam Firewire 400 de chez Unibrain, la Fire-i, revendue depuis...
En revanche, je ne sais pas si on en retrouve depuis sur le marché des webcams Firewire 400...


----------



## tsss (15 Juillet 2012)

De la famille a investi dans ce modèle, pas trop cher et de plutôt bonne qualité à 30&#8364; pour faire du skype ou iChat ... En test, on les voit bien 

Selon moi, seul défaut, elle bouffe un port USB ! mais bon les iSight sont rares et hors de prix  !


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais sans équivalent, quel bel objet. Je ne revendrais pas la mienne, trop collector


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> oui mais sans équivalent, quel bel objet. Je ne revendrais pas la mienne, trop collector  :d



+1, +1, +1, +1


----------

